# ASA GA State Championships July 16-17



## Brian from GA (May 30, 2011)

Here is the beginning of the official information that will be out for the state. This will be the place for you to add feedback and suggestions as well. 

Going through the results from Qualifiers so far it is pretty evident that there is about an identical break down of people shooting from the three major stakes, Blue (30 yards) red (40) and White (45yards). So we will be breaking the range up into those three classifications. We will have shooters that shoot from the Blue stake shooting together on 5 stakes per 15 target course. We  will try our best to place all the Novice shooters together all the Women's Bowhunter together, etc. But that will all depend on preregistration. 

Here are the shoot times that you can choose from.... IF you still can't find something that works for you just call me and we will try to accomodate you. But 99.9% of the folks should be able to find something they can get in on. 

Saturday
8:30A Unknown
9AM  Known
11AM U
11:15 K
2PM k
2:15 U
4:45 K
5:15 U

Sunday
8:30A Unknown
9AM Known
11AM U
11:15AM K
2:30 Awards ceremony

It does get dark at about 8:45 so the 5:15 Saturday afternoon shoot time is just for those who can't make it any other time. If you are the only one on the course we will send a  marker out with you (threw in a golf term... you like didn't cha?)


----------



## Brian from GA (May 30, 2011)

Prerigestration
If you know what time slot you want to shoot and are already qualified you can preregister by emailing me at BrianDansby@hotmail.com Right now we can accept payment by check only. I am trying to find the best way to do credit card payments and hopefully that will be available soon. I know there are smart phone apps now.... just gotta make sure they are secure. I also may do the credit card through www.Archerynewsnow.com  But you can tell me the time slot you want by email now and I will pencil it in. Once I get the payment it will go down in ink.

The cost for adult classes will be $25.00 per shooter. You have to be an ASA member to shoot in the state. Membership is $30 I believe. You can join through ASA or at the state. We will have applications at our qualifier on June 19th also. Kids from Jr Eagle through Young Adult will probably be $10.... we'll be more sure on that soon. I don't want to break the Rossers !


----------



## alligood729 (May 30, 2011)

This has probably been asked already Brian, but will it be possible to shoot all 30 on Saturday?


----------



## Brian from GA (May 30, 2011)

Accomodations
I will be going to all the hotels in Pine Mountain this week and getting rates. I know there is a Days Inn that is fairly new and a White Columns. There is also Callaway Gardens. The club is 8 miles from Callaway so any of their hotels would be real close. There is a nice camp ground in Pine Mountain also. The big hotel on top of the mountain in Warm Springs was damaged badly in the recent tornado so I do not know when it will reopen, but Warm Springs is also only 8 miles from the club. 

We are considering some primitive camping on site at the club. There is a limited amount of space and there will be no running water, power, etc. We will have some strict rules if we allow this obviously. But please let me know who might be interested in camping onsite. 

Food-
There are a lot of good hole in the wall restaraunts around our club. As a matter of fact some of the best eating near Columbus is out in the sticks.... We have Oscars in Warm Springs (Just don't go karaokeing with Amy Pittman... she has no rules), Lukes Pub near Waverly Hall, Hunters Pub near Hamilton and several good eats in Pine Mountain including Aspen Grill (same owner as Hunters Pub), San Marcos Mexican, Eddie Mae's Country Cooking (used to be Chipleys). And for you old fellers there is even a Huddle House in Pine Mountain... ya'll can meet Jerry Presley there and then race each other to the porta potty.


----------



## Brian from GA (May 30, 2011)

Yes David... any combo is acceptable. 15 each day or 30 on either day. Sunday is the only day when you have to shoot one of the two available time slots to get all 30 in. On Saturday you can shoot 15 in the morning and wait all afternoon to shoot the next 15 if you want. We have asked our club members to pick a shoot time other than 8:30/9AM Saturday morning since that is usually the busiest time and we will need more volunteers then.


----------



## kerbow01 (May 30, 2011)

*stupid question*

where will this shoot take place?


----------



## Brian from GA (May 30, 2011)

Bennett Farms Archery, 1501 Mann Rd. Shiloh, GA. Contact persons are Brian Dansby 706-681-0223 or Blake Burger 706-358-1251.

Sorry for leaving that off. There were a couple threads here about two weeks ago with that info but it still should have been front page here too.... thanks


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (May 31, 2011)

Sounds good

Plannin to shoot it all on Saturday. Now just to see what times I can work


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.georgiahotels.com/cities...eorgia~Broad&gclid=CL6n05SElakCFQ_u7QodDRUudA

The link above is a link of hotels close to the shoot... somewhat. As mentioned the second one on the list, the Best Western in Warm Springs is closed due to recent storm damage. 

I called the White Columns Inn in Pine Mountain (706-663-2312) and they quoted $69 per night. I will have to ride by and see if they will let me check out one of their rooms as they got a few bad complaints.... but so did the super pricey Callaway rooms. 

Days inn is quoting $75 for that weekend two people two beds. 706-663-2121. 

Here is the campground in Pine Mountain and their web page says they have cabins.... this was recently redone and is a pretty nice place. http://www.pinemountain.rvcoutdoors.com/


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm gonna be out of the office all day tomorrow so a little bump


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm already getting a few preregistrations. So here is the rest of the info. 

Please email preregistration to BrianDansby@hotmail.com

I need the following info:
Name
ASA # (If you don't have one again you must join to shoot state)
Class you will shoot state in
Time and day that you want to preregister for (day is important- right Bear?)
If you want to go ahead and mail a check the address is PO Box 637, Hamilton, GA 31811. Make check payable to Brian Dansby or Bennett Farms.... the bank has not given me any issues depositing a Bennett Farms check. Again Adult classes are $25 each.

If you need your Eagle class shooter (Jr Eagle, Eagle and/or Sr Eagle) to be on your stake please let me know when you preregister. 

Thanks

Brian Dansby


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 10, 2011)

lil bump... starting to get some pre-registrations rolling in.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 13, 2011)

I have created the spreadsheet for registration and I'm adding the names as they come in.... just as a public notice... Everyone that has preregistered so far wants early Saturday morning. If we go five to a stake we can accomodate 150 shooters Saturday morning. BUT.... if you have a preference on what you want to shoot first then you need to preregister since we can only accomodate 75 shooters on the unknown and 75 on the known. I guess I'm just saying that IF you wanna shoot unknown at 8:30AM Saturday morning please try and preregister.  Thanks


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jun 13, 2011)

should we preregister if we are planning on shooting both on Sunday or will we be ok just to show up?


----------



## 3Dshooter (Jun 13, 2011)

*Can*

we pre register and pay you when we get there instead of sending a check???


----------



## BowanaLee (Jun 13, 2011)

Cool !  
I'm trying for Saturday 2 PM K and 5:15 U. (seniors)  Not sure enough to preregister. Gonna leave Sunday open. See ya there at bowanna time guys !


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 14, 2011)

Brian

You should be ok to shoot all on Sunday without preregistration but if you would email that you are coming on Sunday and what class at least the last week out I can go ahead and have you on a stake. That should speed things up some. 

Yes you can go ahead and send me the info to preregister and pay when you get there. The difference will be the preregistered folks will simply have to show up, warm up and leisurely make it to their first stake. Those that do not preregister will have to stand in line, hurry over to the warm up bales and then fly over to the first stake. 

Anyone.... if you are 97% sure you are coming on a certain time send me an email to BrianDansby@hotmail.com with your name, ASA #, class and times you want to shoot. You can wait until the last week to send a check.

I have attached a copy of the ASA Membership form. If you are not a member please print this and be prepared to join or go ahead and join ASA by calling them direct. I will try to get a PDF copy of the Tournament Entry Form for State so that everyone can go ahead and have this printed off and filled out which should speed up registration.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks to Jenny at the ASA office I can post this PDF of the entry form. If you can fill this out, scan it and email it back to me at BrianDansby@hotmail.com along with your shoot times that would really speed up registration... Thanks Jenny

Also if you want to join ASA direct their number is 770-795-0232 or again... you can join on site.


----------



## savedjim (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm qualified for the state championship in semi-pro.  I switched over to Known-50.  I talked to Jenny at ASA, and she said that I have to shoot Known-50 at the state championship and at the Classic.  Just wondering, if that will raise any kind of problem when I shoot the state championship?  I want to shoot all targets on Sunday.  How do I need to pre-register?


----------



## kirby27 (Jun 14, 2011)

Brian I dont know if you guys need help or not but im willing to volunteer some time during those mornings and shot during the afternoon if need be


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 15, 2011)

PSE Jim

If you are made to change class like getting bumped from Novice to Hunter or Open C to Open B you do not have to requalify. By rule you would probably need to reQ but it looks like Chester is about 2 hours from the next 2 Qs both Circle C in Folkston and our shoot Sunday in Shiloh (I know it takes me an hour and 15 minutes or so to get to Perry). I guess I am saying if you can make a qualifier do so if not come on to the state, win and make some one protest you  !! At least you'll have a story!

Jeff,

yes we will need your help.... we'll put your big ole self on security!!! The busiest time every year at state is the 8:30/9AM time slot on Saturday morning. So if our club members and local shooters can show up around 7 to help park and get folks to their first stake the rest of the weekend will be wide open for you. 

Thanks for offering.... you think you'll be able to get your lazy brother up and at em? Hmmmm.


----------



## savedjim (Jun 15, 2011)

BRIAN I like the way you think


----------



## DoubleRR (Jun 15, 2011)

Brian...you still want me to leave you alone?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 16, 2011)

Hey I haven't gotten three emails from you today so fire away!!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 21, 2011)

Since alot of our members are going to Metropolis and then the next weekend is July 4th our work day for state is July 9th. I will be up there around 7:30 to start clearing the 15 lanes that will be used for the unknown side. The unknown side will be a range that no one has ever shot before so none of our club members will have any advantage over anyone else. If you wanna help bring a chain saw, weed eater, lopers etc and come on out. I will mark off the 15 lanes this week and then we can just go to cutting.


----------



## thegirl15 (Jun 21, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> Since alot of our members are going to Metropolis and then the next weekend is July 4th our work day for state is July 9th. I will be up there around 7:30 to start clearing the 15 lanes that will be used for the unknown side. The unknown side will be a range that no one has ever shot before so none of our club members will have any advantage over anyone else. If you wanna help bring a chain saw, weed eater, lopers etc and come on out. I will mark off the 15 lanes this week and then we can just go to cutting.



cookie, bring your first aid kit.


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 21, 2011)

Why? I got you babe !


----------



## dhardegree (Jun 21, 2011)

Ronnie, did you get my txt I sent you?


----------



## rednekbowhunter (Jun 22, 2011)

ohh yea! i called her out on it! she wined agian.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 24, 2011)

I have gotten about 5 emails that I have not responded to but will get the names added to the preregistration spreadsheet and email everyone back their confirmation info one day next week. Thx for the patience


----------



## alligood729 (Jun 24, 2011)

Brian from GA said:


> I have gotten about 5 emails that I have not responded to but will get the names added to the preregistration spreadsheet and email everyone back their confirmation info one day next week. Thx for the patience



Just glad that you are up and about a little.....hope you are feeling some better!


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 27, 2011)

Just a little bump on the work day again being July 9 at about 7:30AM. Usually me, Pedro an Blake do 90% of the labor at the club but I am kinda weening out on them this time since my turtle shell might get in the way. If we get 10 guys or so we can get those 15 brand new lanes cut in a couple hours. Thanks in advance


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 27, 2011)

OK This thread is getting kinda long so I will probably start a new one soon, but I have replied to all of the preregistration requests that I have received. So if you have not gotten your stake # and range assignment yet I probably did not receive your request. I did find one or two in the "junk" email so let me know if you have not heard from me. 

As mentioned in an earlier post or thread, Saturday and Sunday morning are the busiest so if you want to shoot at 8:30AM either morning please try to preregister. 

Thanks

Brian Dansby


----------



## Brian from GA (Jun 30, 2011)

bump


----------



## kirby27 (Jul 1, 2011)

Im in for the work day send me a reminder memory aint as good since im getting on up there in weight


----------



## kirby27 (Jul 1, 2011)

Im in for the work day send me a reminder memory aint as good since im getting on up there in weight


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 1, 2011)

See?  He forgot that he posted it already.


----------



## REDJACKET (Jul 1, 2011)

just be sure to drop a ""TICK"" BOMB.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 1, 2011)

Blake will be spraying for ticks before state. Ticks are thick every where this year.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump for the hotel info


----------



## young gunna (Jul 5, 2011)

Spraying what? All he gotta do is look at em!


----------



## thegirl15 (Jul 6, 2011)

brian, i will be out there saturday morning (the day of the shoot, i would kill myself if i were in charge of a chainsaw) about 915 or so to help you if you need me. i may can be out there earlier if i can get someone to come into work for me.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 10, 2011)

Just checked the weather and the 10 day forecast says thunderstorms daily for the next 10 days.... Man all these old timers complaining about needing rain  ! We have been getting afternoon rains almost every day lately. Yesterday we worked at the range from 8AM until 3:30 or so. When I got home, showered and laid down to watch the Braves it flooded for an hour. 

Weather should be a touch milder than normal for this time of year and yes we may get a patch of two of rain but it shouldn't last long and as they say the shooting must go on.... 

Looking forward to seeing everyone next weekend. The gate will be open at around 7AM so folks can come on in and start registering. 

So far about 1/2 of the 8:30 Unknown Saturday morning spaces are full and about a 1/3 of the Saturday 9AM Known spaces are full so we should be able to shoe horn everyone else in some where on those two ranges. 

Finally we set our courses to try and minimize walking. The knew U course that was cut yesterday has a hill that has to be climbed but other than that walking should be to a minimum. 

Parking- If you've shot our shoots before.... the normal parking lot is to be reserved for seniors or anyone with a handicap. We have cut about 10 acres of a 20 acre hay field so there should be room for everyone. We will try to have shuttle service to the U range. When you drive in you will see the warm up area immeditaley. The registration table will be near that and Range K will be right behind the registration area. If you shoot K first park at the top of the hill. If you shoot U, after signing in and warming up,  you can drive to the bottom of the hill or catch one of our shuttles... hopefully 

As always we will have food and drinks. We will probably be picking up a bunch of BBQ sandwiches from one of our favorite joints in Columbus as well. 

Getting close


----------



## dwomacks (Jul 11, 2011)

*Shooting all on Sunday*

There are 2, possibly 3, that are coming up to shoot on Sunday.  We are going to register when we get there.  Should we go ahead and fill out the necessary forms?  Also, are we guaranteed a slot without registering?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2011)

Sunday morning should be fine. For some reason Saturday is the big rush morning every year at state. If you have the form printed and filled out when you arrive it will only save you time. 

Thanks


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2011)

Dress code, collared shirts ? or just like any other local 3-D shoot ?


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2011)

Well we let Walt Pittman shoot in Daisy Dukes so I guess anything goes.  Seriously there is no dress code for the federation. As long as you iron your favorite sleeveless t-shirt you should be fine  !!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2011)

Cool !!! 
If I shoot with the other seniors in my bikini skivvies, that ought to put a serious dent in their game.


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2011)

Please wear a robe until you get to the first stake   !


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 11, 2011)

OK a couple things I want to get straight now. 

1. We have two courses- U and K. Yes U stands for unknown and K for known. But classes that shoot all known will shoot Known yardage on both ranges. We will give you yardage sheets or you can use your range finder. We are trying our best not to have a shooter shooting an unknown class on the same stake with a shooter shooting a known class on Range U. For example if a guy is shooting Mens Known and another fella is shooting Men's Open they can be on the same stake on Range K but not on Range U. IF SOMEONE IS CAUGHT SHOOTING AN UNKNOWN COURSE WITH A YARDAGE SHEET THEY WILL BE DISQUALIFIED. Again this is only for classes that shoot 1/2 and 1/2. If you are a Novice, Women's Bowhunter or Known Mens or Womens you will have a yardage sheet on Range U. Everyone else will not... so please keep the yardage sheets to yourself and dispose of it properly or even bring it back to the sign in table and give it back to us. 

2. There has been a lot of discussion about ASA combining Semi and Open A into Men's Open and combining K50 and K45 into Mens Known for the Federation. This is an ASA rule. Please send Dee Falks an email or call the ASA office if you hope for this rule to be changed for 2012. Nothing we can do about it this year. Show up, shoot your best and see how you compare with the best shooters in the state. At least you will know. 

Let the fun begin.... getting close


----------



## abhunter (Jul 13, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Brian from GA (Jul 15, 2011)

One last bump- Preregistration is NOT neccasary we only encouraged it. If you do not have a time slot yet.... come on.... we will shoe horn you in. See ya'll this weekend


----------

